#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Miss Tiffanys Universe 2011, Pattaya Ladyboy Contest

## dirtydog

*Nong SammyFrom Ramkumheang University Crowned Miss TiffanyS Universe 2011, Pattaya*

The most beautiful man of Thailand this year, "Nong Sammy", a student from Ramkumheang U niversity was crowded Miss Tiffanys Universe 2011, which had been organized on the stage of The Tiffanys Theatre, Pattaya

Pattaya, 6th May 2011 [PDN]: The final contest of Miss Tiffanys Universe 2011 was in the evening of May 6, 2011, At 10.30 pm at Tiffanys Theatre, Pattaya, Chonburi, after the 30 finalists of beautiful men of Thailand had been chosen to join the activities before the judging day.

 
The judges were accumulating the scores of those contestants in order to find the most beautiful man of Thailand who would be suitable for the title of Miss Tiffanys Univese 2011. The event was broadcasted all over the country.

The majority of them were the higher education students and some medical students are to graduate. With those cheering from both local and nationwide. Come together to cheer lively.

 
Miss Alisa Bpanthusak, managing committee assistance of Tiffanys show Pattaya and Chairlady of the contest, revealed that the purpose of the contest was to select the lady of the second category who is talented and beautiful from the inside and outside who would be a representative of the country to enter Miss International Queens 2011 contest,which would be held at The Tiffanys Theatre, Pattaya, Thailand at the end of this year. It is a contest to raise the standard of lady of the second category in order to be accepted in social and to promote the tourist attraction of Pattaya city as well.


This annual evemt has been honored by Dr. Seri Wong Monta is the Chairman of the judges. As well as with experts from various professions. Become a referee beautiful woman in this heavilyThe result of the lady of the second category contest, Miss Tiffanys Universe 2011, went to Nong Sammy, [21], Miss Sirapassorn Attayakorn, a third year student from Ramkumheang University [Faculty of Humanities] Nong Sammy was crowned with 120,000 baht prize, a Toyota Yaris, a sash, a trophy and prizes from her supporters. The first runner up was miss Sarunrat Chaiyakorn or Nat, [23] who got 100,000 baht, a sash and a trophy. The second runner up was No. 25, miss Tissanamadi Bunniyom, [21 or Gigi, the four year student of costumes designed. Rajabhat University.who got 20,000 baht, a sash and a trophy. miss Tissanamadi also won The most beautiful costumes and The mass media popular vote also went to her.




Miss Cordiality went to miss Achiraya Tree Tana Wiboon, or Eggy. The Most Stylish Cocktail Dress winner was miss Atchareechaya Tang Anurat, no. 28.

Miss Tiffany 2011, Miss Sirapassorn Attayakorn also won miss Silky Skin By Asoke Skin Hospital

Pattaya Daily News

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## Ratchaburi

Geasssss DD we know that you like the ladyboys you should keep that sort of thing private

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

why do they all look familiar  :Razz: 

why do they wear a bikini for the catwalk ?  :Razz:

----------


## dirtydog

^^These videos will keep butterfly busy for hours, therefore keeping him out of the news forum  :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Which won is your favorite DD  :rofl:

----------


## dirtydog

^You were the first person on this thread, which ones would you bugger or be violently buggered by  :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

I have a ladyboy friend who is a good friend you can alway have fun with no hassels.
I mean can go & have a drink with them,  at the end of the everning go home to the TGF

 ::chitown::

----------


## Butterfly

> I have a ladyboy friend who is a good friend you can alway have fun


I bet you do,

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> I have a ladyboy friend who is a good friend you can alway have fun
> 
> 
> I bet you do,


 
Look some are very nice to have as friends I mean get away from Bangkok, Phuket or Pattaya & go away from the city to the small towns.
They aready have there MATE as in sex partner .

 ::chitown::

----------


## Khun Custard

Good luck to them all .... but.....



> lady of the second category


is a new one (for me) and worth pondering for just a very short moment!!

Is this the 2011 politically correct term and gentrification of tucking ones schlonk up where the sun don't shine?   :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

How many of these have "tucking ones schlonk up where the sun don't shine"?

I would have thought that they were all post-op.... but then I have zero experience with looking at or feeling their genitals..

----------


## baldrick

> or be violently buggered by


is that what happens DD ?

----------


## Dick

can they cook ?

----------


## nidhogg

> *Nong SammyFrom Ramkumheang University Crowned Miss TiffanyS Universe 2011, Pattaya*



Oh my.  Bet Ramkumheang University is just gonna luuuuurve that bit of free publicity....

----------

